

Hacker News OnePage for Google Chrome - tdupree
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/plldnnbdlbgbiknjebohmlggcbicghlj

======
tdupree
I figured there may be some of you who use the Firefox greasemonkey version of
this, and would appreciate a chrome version as well. I have found myself using
Chrome a lot for my normal browsing and breaking out Firefox for web dev.

